# BBQ Scheekan



## LarryWolfe (Jul 18, 2007)

Rubbed the thighs down with Wolfe Rub Original then cooked indirect at 350* w/ a chunk of sugar maple for 45 minutes, then basted with some CMG!    I also made homemade mac and cheese along with some twice baked potatoes with leftover taters we had.  I stuffed them with honey baked ham, swiss cheese, sour cream and butter.  They ROCKED!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 18, 2007)

Larry that whole meal looked like it rocked. 

Wow. 

Great job !!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

HMMM, must have missed my invitation :roll:   Looks great Larry.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 18, 2007)

Those look great Larry.


----------



## john a (Jul 18, 2007)

Food porn at it's best, way to go Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2007)

The taters look fantastic, like a magazine...how was
the chicken skin?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 18, 2007)

Great lookin birds & side Larry


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 18, 2007)

nice lookin Larry.....whats CMG?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2007)

Great looking meal Lary!


----------



## CharFace (Jul 22, 2007)

Lets see here...

Dark meat chicken
Macaroni
Cheese
Twice Baked Taters

Excellent use of the 4 basic food groups!!!

If the above foods didn't exist, I'd be skinny


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 22, 2007)

Good job Larry, that looks awsome!!!! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, that chicken looks great!  You should be proud!


----------

